# Good apps make ur android phone into gamepad for playing TP / PC games.......^^ENJOY



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

VMOTE (BULETOOTH FOR PC) 





http://www.frankiesoft.com.ar/?page_id=10

DroidMote Client (WIFI FOR TABLET). 
http://cn.androidzoom.com/android_applications/tools/droidmote-client_bmwia.html

DroidMote Server (for tablet)
http://cn.androidzoom.com/android_applications/tools/droidmote-server_bmwgr.html

Angry Birds played with DroidMote Client / Server











if it has the bluetooth support that is the prefect apps for TP...:grin2::grin2:


----------

